# What do you guys use to cook with your sv



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 18, 2019)

Hi guys one of my buddies gave me his old Gourmia sv to try out. And none of my pans are deep enough to use it. I was wondering what you guys use to cook your food in. Like a deep pan or anything else o can try without buying another pan? Pretty excited to try this out


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 18, 2019)

Ha, Ha, Brian.
I finally got myself an inexpensive 5 gallon BPH free (food grade) bucket, then cut the upper part off to make a ~4 gallon SV reservoir for my new SV heater. Walmart has them cheapest, Lowe's and I'd imagine Homeless Depot has them as well.
My SV heater has a clamp on it. So cutting down the bucket works the best for me.
I've done Salmon Filet's and Pork Loin in mine. (160 degrees for 12 hours)
The size has plenty of room for what I do.

Edit in: Hard to beat <$5.00 for a SV container.


----------



## poopypuss (Jan 18, 2019)

I use an old 40 quart beer cooler that I took a 3 inch hole saw to the top for an insert for the heater, at my camper.
At home, I picked up a 20 quart food grade pvc tub that I picked up at the restaurant supply store.

Also being cheap, a modified file rack works great to segregate bags.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 18, 2019)

Nice with cover to keep evaporation to a minimum for extended cooks.


----------



## oddegan (Jan 18, 2019)

I have the Rubbermaid tub with the lid from Amazon. Good price, works great.


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 18, 2019)

Come on in to chat, several SV nightly


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 18, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> Come on in to chat, several SV nightly



Lots of SV users and tips on SV in chat


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 18, 2019)

Is the chat accessible from a mobile phone? Or only computer


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 18, 2019)

Hawaiianbrian said:


> Is the chat accessible from a mobile phone? Or only computer



Try this link https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/chat

I use my phone. Just save link for easy access to chat


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 18, 2019)

Awsome thank you


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 18, 2019)

Had to improvise a little bit was too eager to try it out. Just put a little Lemmon pepper seasoning, cilantro and a little butter in just to try out while my ribs are on the smoker


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 18, 2019)

Hawaiianbrian said:


> Had to improvise a little bit was too eager to try it out. Just put a little Lemmon pepper seasoning, cilantro and a little butter in just to try out while my ribs are on the smoker



Well, looks easy to drain.
Use tongs...


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 18, 2019)

I know some of the guys have said they used the sink before . I have several things I use , but I took the crisper drawer out of the spare fridge and used that once . Worked good .

Edit . I might get what you're saying now . That's a fixed clamp on that one ? 
The Anova's are height adjustable .


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 18, 2019)

I have a large SS pot I have been using.   Going to build a cooler thou.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 18, 2019)

I haven't found a cooler with a thin enough wall yet for my clamp.
I could cut a keyhole for it, but still holding out.
Besides, the bucket is working great.

Now, if I could get my damned vacuum sealer back, or a replacement....


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 18, 2019)

Yeah I’ll probably buy a tall pan the sink took a while to warm up but like I said I just wanted to try it out. So far about 30 minutes in. Lots of juice in the vacuum sealed bag is that normal? And do you guys throw it on the grill after to get the charred marks? I might just throw it on a pan. Like I said this is all an expierment while I’m waiting...


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 18, 2019)

Chicken?    Juice is normal.  I try to sear on the grill or pan.


----------



## weedeater (Jan 18, 2019)

Hawaiianbrian said:


> Hi guys one of my buddies gave me his old Gourmia sv to try out. And none of my pans are deep enough to use it. I was wondering what you guys use to cook your food in. Like a deep pan or anything else o can try without buying another pan? Pretty excited to try this out



Hi Brian,  For small cooks in the SV I use a stock pot that is deep enough to accommodate the Anova SV.  For larger cuts of meat or multiple pieces that are too large for the stock pot I use my “cooler mod.”  

Weedeater


----------



## poopypuss (Jan 18, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Chicken?    Juice is normal.  I try to sear on the grill or pan.


That's, yet unmade, gravy.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 19, 2019)

I use a Cambro.





Al


----------



## xray (Jan 19, 2019)

Hawaiianbrian said:


> Yeah I’ll probably buy a tall pan the sink took a while to warm up but like I said I just wanted to try it out. So far about 30 minutes in. Lots of juice in the vacuum sealed bag is that normal? And do you guys throw it on the grill after to get the charred marks? I might just throw it on a pan. Like I said this is all an expierment while I’m waiting...



I usually throw my chicken on the pan. Much quicker than heating my grill.







I also use a cambro but I have been thinking of modifying a cooler.


----------

